# White Worm Isopod Bin



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

Hi,

I have had a dwarf white culture going for a few months and noticed these worms. Are they harmful? I have read about certain worms eating microfauna.










Thanks,
Ricky


----------



## thedudeabides (Mar 3, 2015)

Look like nematodes. Some can carry pathogens to isopods. You could try keeping your cultures a bit drier, that may help eliminate them.


----------



## Imatreewaterme (May 19, 2021)

thedudeabides said:


> Look like nematodes. Some can carry pathogens to isopods. You could try keeping your cultures a bit drier, that may help eliminate them.


Thank you I will try that.

Ricky


----------

